
Mysterious, venomous King of Wasps discovered in Indonesia - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/mysterious-venomous-king-of-wasps-discovered-in-indonesia-20120329/
======
stcredzero
Whatever geek.com and extremetech are doing to "adapt" their site for the iPad
is just awful! This one cut off the last paragraph and a half and my attempts
to swipe to the rest of the content dumped me into an advertisement, then
another article.

In contrast, the "desktop" article works just fine for me on the iPad, thanks.
I thought setting fake browser info went out in the 90's. On Opera Mini, the
whole site is just a blank page, BTW.

------
pragmatic
Non blog-spam version:
[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2012/03/120327-new-s...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2012/03/120327-new-
species-wasps-king-bugs-indonesia-animals-science/?source=link_tw20120328news-
wasps)

------
Lost_BiomedE
In Texas, Cicada Killers used to freak me out as a kid:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphecius_speciosus>

~~~
CWuestefeld
I ran into these when camping a couple of years ago, and they freaked me out
as well: a wasp as big as your pinky, with wings beating hard enough that
they'd blow around the sand when close to the ground.. And they lived in
burrows that happened to be under the campsite's firepit, where I was cooking!

But a ranger explained to me what they were, and over the rest of the weekend
they never actually bothered us.

------
ptm
To get an idea of how large a 2.5 inch wasp is - check this.

<http://pective.com/pic/garuda-wasp>

~~~
sciurus
Note that pective.com will show you an incorrectly sized image until you tell
it your monitor size. I'm surprised they don't require you to enter that
before showing the image.

------
checker
I think it's amazing that we continue to find new species here on land without
going anywhere "extreme". It's rather humbling, actually.

~~~
jodrellblank
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5726yg7-5js> \- BBC QI on "the best place to
find an entirely new species".

